
Building a Micro SaaS with MailerLite, Netlify, Stripe and Zapier - blakbelt78
https://bullish.email/blog/building-a-micro-saas-with-mailerlite-netlify-stripe-and-zapier/
======
avinashisnojoke
You can't ask people on IndieHackers to upvote here.

------
tekkiweb
Amazing Idea!

------
christoff12
This is very neat; appreciate the breakdown.

~~~
blakbelt78
Thank you.

------
JasonHummguide
Nice!

------
ideaeconomy
Cool idea! Thank you for sharing everything that went into building it.

~~~
blakbelt78
Thank you.

